# boot: prompt



## balanga (Mar 4, 2018)

I've just attempted to install FreeBSD on a new disk, PXE booting mfsBSD and running bsdinstall(8). The install aborted but after partitioning the disk and retrieving the base files.

On rebooting, I am greeted with a boot: prompt:-

```
gptboot: No /boot/loader on 0:ad(0p2)
gptboot: No /boot/kernel/kernel on 0:ad(0p2)

FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0p2)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
```

What can I enter at this point, and what is the source of this msg?

I presume the base files have been downloaded but not extracted.... 
...

Indeed they have - base.txz and kernel.txz are in /usr/freebsd-dist

What is the best way to proceed?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2018)

balanga said:


> I presume the base files have been downloaded but not extracted....


That seems to be the case. It can't find the kernel, so I assume it failed to extract.


----------

